# Iron Supplement for your plants



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

I was reading about iron supplement for aquarium plants.
One of this is Seachem Flourish, which is typicaly ferrous gluconate.
Question: Can i use ferrous gluconate, iron supplement tablet i could readly buy at walmart to supplement iron for my planted aquarium.
What is the dosage/gal.?
Will it affect the fishes in my aquarium?

thanks for your reply.

dp


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Yup, How do you dose Iron? And what parameters are safe? 
I think the EI Method Macros and Micros doesnt supply iron?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dp12345 said:


> I was reading about iron supplement for aquarium plants.
> One of this is Seachem Flourish, which is typicaly ferrous gluconate.
> Question: Can i use ferrous gluconate, iron supplement tablet i could readly buy at walmart to supplement iron for my planted aquarium.
> What is the dosage/gal.?
> Will it affect the fishes in my aquarium?


I don't think anyone has ever used iron supplement pills to dose an aquarium; they are probably much more expensive than the actual chemical. You should be able to get a large tub of iron gluconate that will last you a long time.

As such, it is hard to say what the dosage/gallon is.

Anything in high doses will affect livestock; however, it is the dose that makes the poison. As long as you err on the side of caution, it will be fine. Dosing following the EI method, I have had no problems with any of my livestock.



archgop said:


> Yup, How do you dose Iron? And what parameters are safe?
> I think the EI Method Macros and Micros doesnt supply iron?


By definition, micronutrients includes iron.

EI is a way of dosing macronutrients and micronutrients.


----------

